# January 2020 - 6 does due 21-24



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 6 does bred to kid later this month. First doe is due Jan 21st, and the other 5 are all due on the 24th! This is the most we've ever had due at the same time, and never had more than 2 due or kid in the same day.

First up, Jan 21st is Jazabelle. She'll be 2yo in April, first kidding. She has a tiny udder, and I am thinking a single or maybe twins for her. She's such a sweetie, and love her, she's a pretty girl. 
At breeding she weighed 168lbs. and on 12/19 she was 187lbs.



























The rest are all due on January 24th! Let's hope they space themselves out a bit

Misty - she'll be 5yo later this month. This is her 4th pregnancy. She has had twins, triplets then a single. I'm thinking another single or maybe twins. 
Her nickname is Sheep for a reason lol
Breeding weight 205lbs and on 12/19 weighed 220lbs. 


















Chloe is turning 4yo later this month, this is her 3rd pregnancy. She had twins and triplets. She is the herd queen. She had some issues in her last pregnancy (she'd gotten wormy and developed toxemia too), so fingers crossed for a smooth pregnancy and kidding. She wasn't as active last pregnancy, and seemed more depressed - not seeing any of that so far, she's active, and an eating machine lol. I wanted to give her more time off, but thought Jan would be good vs. going through the whole winter pregnant.
Normally around 200lbs. Breeding weight 184lbs. On 12/19 224lbs.



























Harmony is also getting ready to turn 4yo, 3rd pregnancy. She had triplets and twins. She is one I am keeping a close eye on as she is HUGE and don't want any issues. 
Breeding weight 205lbs on 12/19 240lbs. 
She was being more camera shy and went inside to eat hay and hide until I persuaded her to come out lol Chloe is behind her


























Mindy - almost 2yo, first timer - Harmony is her mom. Ok really I am her mom, she is my 4th child lol. Mindy was an itty bitty tiny 4-4 1/2lb. triplet runt that lived in our house for 2 weeks wearing diapers and onesies lol She is spoiled, but she knows she is a goat and is the best grazer in the herd. She is on the small side, will probably be like her grand dam.
Breeding weight: 150lbs. Weight on 12/19: 179lbs.


















She came up next to the house this morning yelling at the back (kitchen) door wanting animal cookies... lol I can not say no to this face.









Bella is our only % doe (88%). She will be 2yo later this month, first kidding. She goes back to one of our very first does. It was hard to get pics today especially of her.
Breeding weight: 172lbs weight on 12/19: 198lbs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jazabelle, Chloe and Harmony are bred to my son's buck. I don't have current pics, this is from the summer when he was 10-11 months old (just turned 16mo).

Scat Daddy - Scat for short, or super brat lol



























Misty, Mindy and Bella are bred to my daughters buck - The bucks are twins lol

Smokin Number One - we call him Superior or Supe 



























Partners in crime 


















​


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! How exciting! All looking fabulous of course. And I like the quick turnaround of this waiting thread!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..your does dont like their pics taken right now. Their butts look too small...(rofl)(rofl)
Just kidding! They all look great! Im sure you will have amazing babies. Cant wait to see your kids!..
So now...you are asking me to wait 19 days????? Really??¿¿¿¿:waiting:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Thanks  I'm starting to get very anxious, and nervous too! The holidays were a great distraction for my sanity lol
Harmony is heavier than she has ever been this far out from kidding. I think she was 241lbs a day or two before she kidded last year, and wasn't quite this big when having her triplets.
Praying for a healthy rest of her pregnancy. She always stains like that, and I end up having to shave the tail and give her the appropriately named 'butt bath!'
Mindy just started staining in the last few days, so I guess it'll be a hereditary thing as Harmony's dam did this too.
Here's Harmony in 2018 with her triplets, little Mindy is the one standing up. 


















Sleeping with me lol









We bred Harmony to an Ennobled Dapple buck last year and they made some awesome kids. This was her buck kid - he was a tank. 130lbs. at a little over 5 months old. Wish we could have kept him but most of our does are related on the dam side.









Aspen - Harmony's daughter that we retained from that cross when she was 5 months old. She is a BRAT! lol!









Willow (paint) is another we retained - Misty's single daughter from last year by my son's previous buck - gosh I miss that guy, wish we had space to buy him back.









Chloe throws some very nice kids too, they really take off about 4-6mo.
One of her triplet bucks at 4mo









And her doeling which broke our hearts to sell. She was starting to really take off and I'm hoping we see her at some shows this summer as she went to a new goat 4-H family in a neighboring county!









The bucks we have come from really good genetics, they are really nice looking boys, and have the best pedigrees we've had so far. Several Ennoblements including sire, and I think dam may now have enough points to be Ennobled.
We just like to breed and show in small shows, once in a while we go to an ABGA show during the summer time, so it's fun to have those pedigrees in our little herd.

We have 3 other does that were just bred, but sadly, need to downsize, so Mindy's sister, Winter will most likely be going to her new home next week 
Then the other 2 does will hopefully kid in May.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

One great thing about New kids...they take your mind off everything. They are soooo precious 
Your goats are amazing. You look to be doing very well with them. I enjoy all your pictures.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great pictures! Your girls (2 and 4 footed) are beautiful! All your boys (2 & 4 footed) are very handsome too!
I can't wait to see pictures of the kids they're going to be gorgeous. I hope you have stress free Kiddings and get whatever you're wishing for!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Wow beautiful goats! I can’t wait to see the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kids. 

All very nice, can't wait to see all the other kiddo's.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I appreciate it! I'm trying not to count down the days, but it's definitely hard lol

Heading out but wanted to share a cute picture of Scat from yesterday.










The 2 does with orange tags are hopefully bred for May kids. My kids bought them with their own $$ back in August (the 2nd one from right is Jazabelle's twin! equally sweet but they look nothing alike lol). We wanted to space them out so maybe they could show the new girls kids in a different/younger age class.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, look at that face. :haha:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Only 16 days to the first due date!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The more I see of Scat the more I think he's too adorable...what a personality and sweet gentle look to him.
Quick question, what scale do you use? I need one that will weigh my preggos...they object very loudly and vigorously to being picked up this late in their confinement. At the same time I need to know weights if a problem arises and I need to medicate them.
THANKS!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking healthy, fat and sassy! Can't wait to see pics. Love all the cashmere your goats have during "baby baking" time !


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

beautiful goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I appreciate it! I'm trying not to look at the calendar, but it's hard lol
Jazzy is due 2 weeks from today and so far pregnancy has been a breeze for her! Harmony is so miserable, poor mama! Both Harmony and Mindy are staining and nasty! But they seem to be doing well. I really need to have one of the kids help hold them so I can wash their rear ends and shave off the tail hair. Biggest thing is making sure they don't get scald on their girl parts from leaking urine and constantly wiping with their tails! 
I wish I had been able to go out yesterday to get pictures of Mindy resting her head on Bella! That was a friendship I NEVER thought would happen, like I am shocked! They eat hay together too. Bella is the bully of the yearlings, so it must be pregnancy hormones haha!
Bella is a silly girl, she's definitely given us lots of laughs (a lot like her mama).



GoofyGoat said:


> The more I see of Scat the more I think he's too adorable...what a personality and sweet gentle look to him.
> Quick question, what scale do you use? I need one that will weigh my preggos...they object very loudly and vigorously to being picked up this late in their confinement. At the same time I need to know weights if a problem arises and I need to medicate them.
> THANKS!


Thanks! Scat has a sweet side for sure, and I love his face, he has that bad boy look with an innocent cuteness if that makes sense? lol.
He can be a big pain in the butt, he is territorial, and super noisy at times, but he's not mean. He doesn't understand what invading your space means. 
I need to get pictures of his brother, Superior. He is equally cute IMO, and is so laid back and sweet, he is the total opposite of Scat, it's quite funny.

The scale we have was given to us a few years ago. It is actually an expensive scale! I was shocked, I figured it was costly when it was new. It didn't have a power cord, so I had a universal adaptor. Well my old adaptor broke, so I looked up the scale to see what I could use, and that's when I found out what it retails for.
This is the one we have minus the handle. If you can find anything remotely like this even a cheaper one (read reviews!) then you'll be set.

https://www.detecto.com/product/product-overview/Veterinary-Scales/VET330WH

When we weigh babies, we put a bathroom scale on a level stepping stone, or just some hard, flat surface, weigh yourself, weigh yourself holding baby, the subtract your weight to get babies weight. We do that unless we bring out the big scale as it's fairly heavy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks, I'll keep it in mind, but something like that is beyond my budget right now and for the foreseeable future. Your girls look amazing, I'm getting excited to see your little ones.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks, I'll keep it in mind, but something like that is beyond my budget right now and for the foreseeable future. Your girls look amazing, I'm getting excited to see your little ones.


Your welcome, and I completely understand! It was beyond mine as well. The feed store we used to use told us to take it home. They got scales through different companies randomly as a promotional thing, and were not using it. Prior I was using a tape measuring formula, sometimes it was close, and was an okay way to get ballpark.
Look around, you just need something big enough for your goats to get onto and make sure you can get a higher weight. For example, our scale stops at 330lbs. I didn't realize that, so when my son's previous buck topped at 330lbs, it makes me wonder if he was actually more than 330lbs. We ended up getting weight off of him as he was a bit too heavy as he became an easy keeper as a 2yo. I miss that boy like crazy, my son is so upset we sold him, but couldn't breed his daughters to him.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Your welcome, and I completely understand! It was beyond mine as well. The feed store we used to use told us to take it home. They got scales through different companies randomly as a promotional thing, and were not using it. Prior I was using a tape measuring formula, sometimes it was close, and was an okay way to get ballpark.
> Look around, you just need something big enough for your goats to get onto and make sure you can get a higher weight. For example, our scale stops at 330lbs. I didn't realize that, so when my son's previous buck topped at 330lbs, it makes me wonder if he was actually more than 330lbs. We ended up getting weight off of him as he was a bit too heavy as he became an easy keeper as a 2yo. I miss that boy like crazy, my son is so upset we sold him, but couldn't breed his daughters to him.


If one of my Nigies got to 330 lbs even with me on the scale too I'd freak out LOL
Thanks for the encouragement though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> If one of my Nigies got to 330 lbs even with me on the scale too I'd freak out LOL
> Thanks for the encouragement though.


Yeah that would be crazy for a ND lol! I don't know what maximum weight is for a ND since we've always raised Boer/Boer crosses. But I bet there is a scale out there that fits your needs whenever you are ready to get one. I love to track growth in the kids especially the ones we keep through summer for showing. It's just a fun obsession to compare them to parents or other goats. I am doing that with the bucks compared to my son's last buck, but it's hard to do because he was born in the spring, our boys were born end of summer, and honestly, I don't see a lot of growth in bucks this time of year, but come March they seem to usually pick up and really take off. That happened with these boys, and that happened with my son's last buck. So I try not to be too judgmental on growth in them lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I got some pics but haven't gone through them - somehow I must have been overexposing, so I'll have to fix that. I was busy getting attacked because I brought out animal crackers, so probably hit the dial and changed settings lol.

I visited with the boys, who were so happy to see me as I was them. My poor camera smells like buck not since they had to check it out and well, I can't not touch and give them scratches lol.
They are on a little feed, especially since Scat keeps knocking the feeder down, ugh. My husband said he has an idea on how to fix it, so we will see if it works. Then we can slowly work on getting some condition on them (possibly go to a show later in the spring, we'll see).
We'd debated selling one for so long we just can't choose between them. Love these silly guys.

So... some updated pics of the soon to be Daddies. Just turned 16 months old. 
Scat Daddy and Smokin Number One (Superior)









Scat









Superior - it was hard to get a close up because of the lighting/shadows! I'll have to work on that! He's so cute and innocent looking!









You come to us human, we are not coming off of our gravel into the dirt. Nope.



























I guess I was boring him lol









Don't let him fool you, he is not that innocent!









I love Superior's style, they are similar, but very different.









Scat's butt hair makes him look funny!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I got some pics this afternoon, although they were overexposed. I guess in the mayhem of getting through the gate with animal crackers I changed my settings lol

I tried to sneak out through the back yard to the side gate and Chloe spotted me, or should I say she spotted the bag of animal crackers!









I couldn't get to the gate before they came over lol









Chloe and her 'give me animal cookies now' look 



























Harmony









Bella 

















Jazzy demanding those cookies NOW


















Jazzy is starting to get more udder









Mindy









Mindy is so nasty, I feel so bad for her. I was able to get her tail trimmed this evening and applied diaper rash ointment, I'll apply it 2x a day as needed and that should hopefully help her poor girl parts! Between the urine and constant tail wiping, she rubbed her vulva raw and it had a little bit of blood on it, but the diaper rash ointment should help as it wasn't as bad upon inspection as I thought it would be. 
Praying for a smooth delivery for her. She is our smallest framed doe. I worry about her the most because she is my baby. But she is active, still the best grazer in the herd, and is eating well. Praying for small twins!

Oh and just because she was being soooo darn cute.... This if Flashy (Jazzy's twin) who is hopefully bred for May babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I love them all


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't wait for your easiest kidding season ever to begin!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> I can't wait for your easiest kidding season ever to begin!


Thanks I appreciate it  We're just hanging out and trying to wait (patiently if that is possible!) for next week! Jazzy is due on Tuesday. 
They all seem to be doing well. I wanted to weigh them today, but it's been trying to rain off and on, and don't want to get the scale wet, so I'll hopefully be able to get them weighed tomorrow. 
Misty has been lame on a front foot, she had some scald in between her toes, and tender spot just above the hoof. I don't think it's an abscess, but we're going to start soaking it like one (we've been using Dr. Naylors Hoof and heel which usually clears up scald/rot quickly).

Then last night Chloe gave me a scare, lame on a front foot! Turns out she had gotten a piece of electrical type wire stuck between her toes! Whew. Poor girl though, I know that had to hurt.

Besides that not much else going on. We're still working on finishing up the new kidding stalls. We have 3 permanent stalls in the barn for kidding, but the way we are doing the new stalls we had to tear out the door for the back stall, so we just have to get that back permanent stall front replaced, get dividers (using goat panel) for new stalls, and put something on the walls to hang feeders/buckets in the new stalls. Tomorrow I'll hang my barn lights and camera's up. I'm having a lazy day today lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NOT FUNNY girls! No foot/limping issues to freak momma out about toxemia.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree! Everyone has been eating and doing just fine. But the mud has returned so they are laying around more - urine staining like crazy from Harmony, Mindy and Chloe. 
I went out at lunch to spend time with them, and check everyone. 
Bella and her chanting grunts (just like her mama who I found out had triplets today! yay! new owners are so thrilled!).
Mindy has a little bit of a grunt to go in unison with Bella.
Misty is just like... whatever. I'm over this. 
Chloe goes from one hay feeder or bucket to the other, she is an eating machine.
Jazzy does not look like she is ready to kid in a week per her udder, lol. She's a silly girl.

I managed a picture of Harmony. she dug out this corner to make it more 'comfy' for her, and can't tell in the pic but it's kind of a hill that she is laying on. When I first came in she was stretched out more on her side, she looked comfy, yet the thought of 'beached whale' came to mind, poor girl! She moved to rest her head before I could get a pic.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Getting close now about 4 or 5 days till the fun starts..are you getting excited? I'm really looking forward to baby pics


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> Getting close now about 4 or 5 days till the fun starts..are you getting excited? I'm really looking forward to baby pics


Aww Thanks  Yep we're getting excited! It's been a super busy week with appointments, my daughter and her after school stuff, helping plan a big show in May, and trying to get things ready for babies. Only 2 of the 6 stalls are done lol. But we should hopefully have them done by Sunday evening. I'm going to go out tomorrow if weather permits and get my lights and cameras hooked up. 
Jazzy is loosing her mucus plug, and getting a little more udder. I'm not in a big rush to put her in a stall since the area where her, Mindy and Bella sleep I plan on putting up a camera since we'll divide that into 3 stalls as soon as we get dividers.

The weather is supposed to get nasty tomorrow. High in the 50s, but rainy and a cold front coming with strong winds. Almost a repeat of last Saturday except it was in the low 70s! High on Sunday is 30, but better than the 28 they were saying the last few days. Low in the 10s. Tues it'll start to get a little better and be much better by the rest of the week so if Jazzy could hold out a couple of extra days or even an extra day I'd be okay! lol! Now watch, she'll go early...when it's cold (Doe code and all lol)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful girls! Bless them..they look soooo uncomfortable. I do hope your kidding is easy and all your girls do well. Be sure and put up pics. All of us love the baby pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I was hoping to get some new pics of the girls, but the weather has been lousy the last 2 days. It will be very cold here tomorrow a high of 26 after being very mild this winter. 
They are all doing well, Mindy, Harmony and Chloe are yucky messes, poor girls can not control their bladders especially when laying down!

Misty's foot is almost 100% again, thankfully. Dr. Naylor's hoof n Heel and then a couple of days of soaking in warm Epsom salt work great. We're doing every other day soaks with Epsom salt right now.

We're getting close to getting the barn ready. We weren't able to work on it the last couple of days as it was super busy. My husband got the posts set for the last stall in the barn - this stall used to run the length of the back part of the barn, but now it will be same size as the other 2 stalls.



























Don't mind stuff everywhere and my extension cord lol I can't wait until we're done! I hung up my Christmas lights this evening, and hooked up a camera on the left side of the barn (where the temporary extension cord is running). I couldn't get my 2nd camera to work, it apparently has died  So tomorrow I'll either try to buy a set my neighbor has for sale, or order a new one for these stalls.









I love using Christmas lights for night time checks/chores! We're getting ready to make dividers for this side so we'll have 3 stalls here.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, your carpenters have been busy boys! It's looking really nice though. Poor girls but they're so so close 
I hope they hold off till it's over freezing for your sake and theirs. I'll keep watching and waiting for those adorable baby boer pics!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh you can see how nice it is ! Its all coming together! Now if those girls will cooperate. I cant wait to see the pics of a finished barn...& new kidds!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew, it's been a day! So I didn't go out this morning - hubby took care of goats while I made breakfast, then cleaned house a bit before going to my friends house to get some dividers for our stalls. I went out to feed in the afternoon and Mindy's legs were swollen! Bella has a little swelling too. But otherwise they seemed fine. 
Mindy, Bella and Jazzy eat and sleep together. Mindy walked away from the feeder before they cleaned up and the other 2 followed her. Not like them to not clean up feed. They went out and roamed the back yard and seemed fine. 
I went in to do something, and Mindy came up on the side porch, yelling at me letting me know I better come back out and better not come out empty handed. She even pulled the door open when I started to come out lol.

She was doing a lot of leg shifting, then up and down, not able to get comfortable. I asked for some advice on a group and gave her some calcium, Dyne and Molasses just in case because I couldn't test her ketones to make sure that wasn't an issue --- I didn't realize I only had '1' ketone strip left (I used it on bella lol) went back in to get another and all that was in it was the weight thing they put in them - ugh! 
So hubby picked up ketone strips and now both him and my son have tried tonight to get her to pee, and nope. She's been laying down very contently the last couple of hours.

They have not been active at all this weekend due to the weather, so a very knowledgeable friend thinks if ketones are good, it's just edema from lack of exercise. The girls were happy to roam the back yard, so that was a good sign. Tomorrow I'll make sure we get them out and walking around as weather will be better, and I guess we'll have to wait until morning for ketone readings.
I'm trying not to be paranoid or let my anxiety get the best of me. So please pray for my sanity (lol) and that it's just edema and the girls are fine and exercise is all they need.

Here's a terrible phone pic of Jazzy tonight - she's so cute.









Her udder is really coming in now - due on Tuesday!









Mindy and Jazzy the super silly pair









Mindy opening the door









We KNOW you have the cookies!



























Chloe, Harmony and Misty were in the warmth of their shelter. They all seem to be doing well. 
My neighbor couldn't find the cameras he wanted to sell me, so.... I ordered a new one, and it won't be here until Tuesday. Hopefully not end of the day Tuesday lol. So frustrating as I checked my cameras last week and it worked. I don't....want... to do late night/overnight barn checks if I don't have to!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..those adorable pudgy prego girls
Dont you just love the way they look? Begging for cookies..how cute. Yes lets pray they just need to walk. And we get those babies here safe & happy. If you are like me,,the camera will get here, after the kidding is done! But there is always next year! Lol. They are looking good & ready! Cant wait to see the kidds!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like it's been quite the day. Praying for the girls just having a bit of edema.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute and looking great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  So far so good. Mindy still has the swelling, and is sore, but is eating well, and was active both times we let her roam in the back yard - but wants to lay around in the doe pen shelter if she's in there. 
The only thing I can think of is edema from lack of exercise. But I'm keeping a close eye on her. 
Finally got her ketones this morning, and they were negative. 

Oh yes, it's adorable when they want their cookies, especially when Mindy comes to the door and yells at me lol. 

Tomorrow is Jazzy's due date, but unless there are big changes tonight, then I don't suspect she'll go tomorrow. Still... I'm keeping an eye on her. 
I have a camera up over Mindy, Bella and Jazzy's sleeping area so I can keep an eye on them at night. New camera should be here tomorrow, so I can mount it above the kidding stalls where I plan to move them. But they are happy where they are, so no need to move them into stalls until they are ready


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jazzy was due today, but all is quiet. Her udder looked fuller this evening, but that's about it. 
So naturally... taking this today kind of sums up the waiting game...lol









Right now Jazzy and Mindy are going to town on hay, while Bella is trying to snooze. It's kind of funny watching them on the camera going to town like they are starving! silly girls.
I really don't want to separate these 3 until they start laboring, so I'm hoping we might get the stall dividers up tomorrow and divide them as they kid so I can put the other 3 girls in the other stalls.

I grabbed a few pics with my camera when I tried to sneak out the side gate, but they spotted me and came running lol. They aren't spoiled at all. I put the animal cracker bag over the fence in the front yard so they didn't knock me down when they surrounded me. But it was pretty comical trying to get over to the bag of cookies with a bunch of preggo and some young naughty's chasing me!

R to L: Magnolia (due in May), Chloe, Jazzy, Misty and Misty's daughter, Willow


















Bella









Harmony - her expression is priceless!









Mindy 









Misty's udder









Mindy's udder - She's such an icky mess like her mom Harmony! I've been putting diaper rash cream on her to try to keep her from being too raw and it helps considerably. I can't wait until I can wash them up a bit and get some of the yuck off!
Mindy is a smaller framed doe, but look at that nice udder!









Bella has a cute udder









Chloe making sure I don't have more cookies!









Flashy (Jazzy's twin due in May) and Bella - Bella looks huge in this picture! lol!









Flashy - because she is so sweet and so cute! She is bred for May 3rd 









Magnolia also due in May 









Willow is just too darn cute for her own good (Misty's daughter just turned 13 months old).









Aspen (Harmony's 10 month old daughter) is the naughtiest one in the herd, she's a spoiled pain in the butt lol! Her and Willow are a pact, they are so cute, Willow is the innocent one, Aspen is absolutely 100% BRAT! Wouldn't trade her for the world (I don't think? lol)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh gosh - what if ALL SIX KID ON THE SAME DAY?!? Are there any barometric changes in your forecast?! Now that Jazzy has passed her due date, something is being planned!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Beautiful girls!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony is in labor! Wasn't expecting her to be first. But she didn't immediately come for breakfast and her udder is HUGE and hard for her to walk around. I went out to check on everyone, so glad I did. I put her in the barn where new stalls will eventually go so she has lots of space and I can watch on the camera vs having to hang the new one and bother her with that. 
Meanwhile, Mindy and Jazzy were at the gate... I think they might have been laughing at me lol


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

That explains the face she was making in the picture.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay Harmony! Show us those beautiful kiddos.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh how sneaky of her, LOL.
Glad she kidded OK, love to see pics when you have the time.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see them! Let's go harmony!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking at the udders..Mindy looks ready. Oh cant wait to see your babies. The girls look great!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's been a solid 3 hours since Harmony was official announced in labor! Obviously I'm way too bored in the office today waiting to see the kids


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just a little concerned...hows Harmony? Everything ok?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm hoping by in labor she meant early labor? 
Prying for healthy triplets!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony kidded triplets! Sorry for the delay in updating, but it has been super busy this evening and my first chance to sit down and get on the forum!

A little after 1pm she had a solid red doe, then took her time with a breech paint buck, and even more time with a traditional doe. Textbook kidding, I got everyone nursed, and transferred them over to their stall and babies are loving their heating barrel.

Yes, she was definitely sneaky, what a stinker!

I wasn't able to get good pics, I was by myself, and trying to help Harmony get them dry and nursed. 
This is the best I could do lol



























Jazzy started acting crazy and was losing a ton of mucus plug about 3pm. She is usually in your pocket, sweet and wants you to love on her. Nope, she is currently psycho goat lol.

Mindy does NOT want me to feel for ligs, if she even senses it, she runs away. Both of their ligs were mush this morning. Her sides have dropped and she looks like she could go any time.

Bella, Chloe and Misty all seem to be doing well.

We worked on getting the divider's installed for Jazzy, Mindy and Bella's stalls, the only thing left to do is make something to hang their grain feeders on.

Quick pic of the 1st divider installed









My husband working on the 2nd one









Oh and one of Harmony and babies resting 









We came in about 7:45pm to eat and get showers. I'm washing laundry and hubby is back outside nursing babies.

Unfortunately, my 13yo daughter called me from school right after I put Harmony in the stall stating she was sick, so I had to rush to get her. She just went out with hubby - she hasn't even gotten to see the babies in person yet. She is going to love them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations! 3 beauties! And moms doing well! Yay! So glad for you! Now 5 more to go..lol lol 
Dont forget...put these gorgeous babies on the 2020 Kidding Tally..and keep the numbers going! We need doelings...lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Moers! Yep I'll work on that tally when I can catch my breath lol! Jazzy is working on positioning kids, and not sure how long it will be. I need to get another kidding bag ready, and get another pair of barn clothes out!

Tomorrow we have to decide which of Harmony's babies we'll put on a bottle. Possibly the traditional doe since she is more gimpy than the other 2 - her back legs are goofy, no doubt from being cramped up in mom. She'll be fine in a day or two as she gets stronger and stretches out more and uses them.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! 3 beautiful kids.

You are gonna have kids all over the place soon! Hopefully the other girls have perfect kiddings and don't keep you too busy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok your gonna be like Jessica and survive on Coffee & mountain dew! Lol 
Yes those legs will get better. Just keep your energy up. Good luck on the kidding..keep us posted if you can.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it! Whew, I might need extra, extra strong coffee because I am beat lol!

Jazzy kidded around 11pm, a huge single red doe kid! Being a first timer, and the baby being huge, it was a hard pull. But Jazzy is figuring out this being a mom thing, and baby was running circles around her in the stall lol. 
Right now Jazzy is not happy that I put her baby in the warming barrel so she can get dry under the heat lamp.
I would guess she is 10lbs+ but didn't bring the scale out to weigh them as I'm just too exhausted lol.

I'm getting ready to go back out and make sure Harmony's kids come out of their barrel to nurse. The boy has it down, but not sure about the girls. We'll decide what to do tomorrow - start one on the bottle and hope Harmony will allow it to stay with them. 
I was going to try and graft one on Jazzy, but she really only has an udder for 1 baby and if it didn't work I wouldn't be able to return it to Harmony, so... bottle baby it will be. 

It's only right at 1am... feels like 4am. I'm hoping after the next barn trip I can try to get a nap. I left Chloe and Misty out in the doe shelter, so I need to peek at them. They'll start staying in their stalls tomorrow night unless they kid during the day.

Whew.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! The baby's are beautiful!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm super fascinated by @Jessica84 repeated grafting successes.

Jessie - enlighten us - at what point do you go grab the triplet or quad to throw in the kidding fluids of a doe that is actively kidding? I'm nervous that I would assume it was a single and then the actively kidding doe would spit out another or two and then I'd have an estranged kid... Clean it back off and give it back to the original dam?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No you are correct, as soon As you put the fluids on that kid, it will no longer be the original moms kid any more :/ I’ve tried and there is just no taking back that smell and the doe doesn’t have crazy hormones to cloud her judgment any more. But for me it’s really not a big deal if the doe ends up having 2 because that grafted kid is destined to be a bottle baby anyways. 
But you have to be really fast when grafting. If you can reach in and make sure there’s only one kid as soon as that first comes out and before the doe really starts to clean it that would be best. The sooner you get that extra kid in the mix the better. I’ll have the extra kid right there and then once I make sure the new born is breathing then I just start putting the fluid on it focusing mainly on the head and butt. Throw them to her and just keep getting my rag and grabbing fluid off the ground and putting on that kid. 
And of course congrats on beautiful healthy babies!!!! Your 1/3 of the way done! Lol that’s how I always look at kidding lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on the babies! Cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a busy morning. I was hoping to come in and give my back/neck a break with the heating pad as I am a bit sore today. But thank goodness for physical therapy, because if I felt as I did over a week ago, no way I could be doing this without help!
Mindy has been really loud since last night, and more so today, walking around and yelling a lot. Bella, as soon as I went in her stall she acted like I was going to eat her - yep, knew she was in early labor lol. She acted crazy the same way Jazzy acted yesterday. I let them out for a bit, but they just wanted to yell and wonder around. I thought Mindy might try to run away at one point lol. 
So I grabbed animal crackers and lured them both back into their stalls, where they yelled at me in unison every time I spoke, or made a noise.

Mindy is super close now, so no break for me. Bella appears close, so it might be a race? we'll see.

Meanwhile, It's around 50 degrees and Harmony's girls were laying under heat lamp in barrel shivering so I knew something was up. Randomly we get kids that show ecoli type symptoms, maybe colostrum too rich? That may be the case. But usually spectogard helps, so we'll see when I go back out. Symptoms are, shivering (sometimes) or acting a bit lethargic, wanting to nurse, but not latching on is the big one. 
She was also running from them, totally not her. So I milked her out a bit (put some in the fridge), and gave her a shot of banamine and that seemed to help and she stopped running from them. She is a good mama, so I knew she must be hurting.

Now I'm watching the clock and hoping my husband gets home to help me with these girls.

I did get some pics, but they are on my camera, nothing great, but I'll try to share later. Here is one I got earlier when I was doing barn chores of Jazzy and her daughter. 









Mindy in labor from my barn cam









Bella being a weirdo - I'm telling you she really CAN eat hay normally.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray ! Keep up the hard work, wishing you easy deliveries all around. I sure hope the triplets perk up soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness! So glad you are in P.T. so you can be with all your girls..& kidds..so exciting! 
I have read several times to give a little dex for pain on mamas with trips. I imagine that would be painful. I just use red cell for my babies. Just a dab on my finger so they get those vitamins & iron. It seems to help since here in OKLA. we are on a weather rollar coaster. 60 one day..20° and snow the next. Its getting to the point. I dont know if they need out of their houses or not. Im leaving the heat lamp on, in the birthing barn. The little ones run to it if they get cold. The moms stay away. Lol lol 
Bella is into Goat Yoga! Lol she is stretching hetting mentally ready for birthing...lol lol Namaste!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Mindy kidded about 5pm! She had a huge traditional buck kid, and a solid red doe! It was one of the hardest deliveries for me because she is MY baby, and seeing her in pain trying to get that boy out was tough. My husband was home so I had him come in and help pull him. If the girl had been born first I think it would have been easier on her. It took her a few minutes to catch her breath, but once she started realizing they were her babies, her instinct kicked in. 
She's doing good, dropped her placenta, and being attentive to her babies. We gave her a shot of Banamine, and she's been eating hay, and loving on her babies. The buck is something else, he wants to sleep but doesn't want to lay down.
I'll share pics later when I have a chance - phone is charging.

Bella is in labor, and is very close. OMGoodness, she is a crazy first timer. She was butting the back door (husband previously put a pallet and secured it in case she tried something lol). She was super loud all afternoon driving us crazy! Her mom was the exact same way, super loud, and a crazy look in her eyes. Yep, that is Bella lol!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow you sure are busy!

Poor mindy! Glad you were able to that big boy out! Can't wait to see her kids

Come on Bella! Let's have quick, textbook kidding with normal size kids, please! And try not to break the back door!!(headsmash)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Hooray ! Keep up the hard work, wishing you easy deliveries all around. I sure hope the triplets perk up soon.


Thank You!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness! So glad you are in P.T. so you can be with all your girls..& kidds..so exciting!
> I have read several times to give a little dex for pain on mamas with trips. I imagine that would be painful. I just use red cell for my babies. Just a dab on my finger so they get those vitamins & iron. It seems to help since here in OKLA. we are on a weather rollar coaster. 60 one day..20° and snow the next. Its getting to the point. I dont know if they need out of their houses or not. Im leaving the heat lamp on, in the birthing barn. The little ones run to it if they get cold. The moms stay away. Lol lol
> Bella is into Goat Yoga! Lol she is stretching hetting mentally ready for birthing...lol lol Namaste!


Thanks! I usually don't have to give the babies anything at all except some selenium e gel or Bo-Se, unless I think they need a boost/weak/born early. Then I do use some Dex on the babies and B-Complex.
Mama's generally don't get anything unless they had a hard birth/first timer or in Harmony's case day after delivery pain and huge udder with milk coming in. 
But every now and then we get kids that act off, and the spectogard takes care of that. I really think some of it is the thicker/richer colostrum. So now I'll keep an eye on Mindy's kids for that.

Harmony's traditional doe and buck seem to be fine now, I'm not real sure about the red one. We gave her a little more spectogard just in case, as I may not have given her enough earlier.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Keep up the GREAT WORK! Cant wait to see all your precious babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Moers! Still waiting on Bella! I'm still in my barn clothes, and know if I try to change so I can go relax, she will start pushing!

So thought I'd share some quick pics. It's hard to get good pics with my phone in the barn, but better than nothing.

Mindy and her babies













































Jazzy snoozing with her baby while Mindy was pushing in the stall next to them!









Bella a few minutes ago!









Check out how sunken in she is! Always fascinating to me how they get like that - where did it all go? cause it hasn't come out yet lol!!









And.... a quick video of Mindy about 10 minutes after she had her babies. Took her some time to rest and recover, but my baby is a good Mom so far!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All great pictures. Love the video of the little one working sooo hard to get the legs to work! Bless their hearts. Its amazing to think how drastically their world changed in an hour. From total darknes& bouancey to standing in light on dry earth. Aww such a blessing! So glad its going well for you. 
You can always shower, change clothes...but be a part of delivery??? So much more valuable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks and I totally agree! I finally did get a shower about 15 minutes ago and it felt great! It's now 1am lol

Bella kidded around 9:45pm with twins! A huge traditional buck kid then a red paint doe. A couple of pics. I'll share more tomorrow. I may need to go make sure Mindy's boy and Bella's girl come out of their barrels to nurse. Otherwise, I am going to get some zzz's!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, cute! The little red paint, her face is absolutely precious:inlove: Hopefully you can catch some sleep tonight. You definetly deserve it!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW you've been busy! Congratulations on all the beautiful kids! They're adorable!
I hope you get some well earned sleep and R&R soon.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are Misty and Chloe looking today?

It was very nice of the girls not to all kid on the same day!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww beautiful babies! Get some rest..then please put allyour beauties on the 2020 kidding tally! They are too gorgeouse and we want everybody to see them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice kids. :inlove:

Glad you finally get a little break.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks you all I appreciate it  All is well here, and thankfully Misty and Chloe are holding onto their hostages. 
My sweet Mindy was really sore today I felt so bad for her. We gave her another shot of Banamine this afternoon and she was already seeming to perk up a little bit by then. Worn out first time mama's. 
I managed to let them out of their stall for a few minutes in between rain bands.
So here's Mindy's red girl and traditional boy. 









Her legs were flimsy when she was born, but I think they'll be fairly normal tomorrow, she was trying to run today lol


















He LOVES to be rubbed on - so much so, he laid down next to me and didn't want me to stop. He was nibbling on my fingers at one point, it was so sweet. I adore him. His sister is also very sweet









Jazzy's girl got to go outside for a few minutes too, super hard to get a pic, she doesn't stand still 









Harmony's triplets this evening when we were getting ready to leave the barn lol









I'm worried about Harmony raising 3, but they are staying full and don't see them accepting the bottle. I'm hoping if they need help, then we'll be able to get them to supplement on a bottle, otherwise we'll have to try and make it a point to continuously come out and make sure anyone who isn't growing well or getting full gets more chances to nurse.

My neck, shoulder and arm really got sore this afternoon. I just got in a hot shower, and that helped, but definitely need to take it easy in between kidding's. I'm getting ready to go lay down and watch some tv, but keeping an eye on Chloe as she can be fairly sneaky when she is in labor.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh such.pretty babies! I know you are exhausted...but so excited for you! What beautiful additions to your herd!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You! They are certainly sweet babies. I think the only one that was shy so far is Bella's buck. We'll change that lol.

Sadly, I think we'll be pulling and offering one of Harmony's girls (traditional) as a bottle baby, and have people interested in her. I feel Harmony is overwhelmed, and seems to like her the least. I'm going to check teats and bites to confirm this, but I really don't want to stress about one not growing well and not sure if I put her on a bottle with a different smell that Harmony will allow her to stay with them. I can't bring her in the house to do the bottle feeding, as my son has a year old German Shepherd who is already over stimulated and I don't know that bringing a baby goat in the house to get her hungry and on a bottle is a good option.
So offering her for someone experienced in getting a 3 day old baby on a bottle would be best. But if the people don't come... I probably will do that, because it's already breaking my heart at the thought of selling her. Yet, if a 4-H youth wants to raise her and show her, then I'd sure be happy with that, and those are the people interested right now (but have experience in goats so that's good! I don't want her to go to newbies).

I managed some sleep, but this whole week I've been dealing with allergies, I don't feel bad, just dry sinus', sore throat and cough. Cough isn't bad unless I am laying down, so sleep can be frustrating. I didn't take anything for the cough last night (I took a decongestant and forgot all I had left for cough was cold medicine - that included the decongestant, gah..).
So yeah... lots of coughing, but I guess that helped me wake up for camera checks lol

Late getting to the barn this morning, it's 8:30 and we usually feed at 7:30. Everyone is content except the 2 young does standing in front of their shelter yelling at me through the window demanding breakfast lol. 
I'll look at Misty and Chloe and see if they are getting close. Chloe must have been uncomfortable, because I think she was laying in a different place every time I checked the camera.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That's too bad about one of harmonys girls, but seems like it is the right decision to make for her future health/growth.

Hehe, the overstimulated german shepherd, I feel that! My boy is 7 months old and I had to bring all the kids from nov/dec into the house cause it was very cold and they were to be rehomed as bottle babies anyways. My pup was just too hyper. He got the "zoomies" and would trample over them and sometimes just get too stimulated and mouth them. I had to keep all the kids in crates if they weren't out with me. They are such big "goofy" dogs, they just don't understand that goat kids are small and fragile. 

Hopefully she can get a home with the 4-H kid and do really well with them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  I have families messaging me about her, all friends who have kids in 4-H, so if it falls through, then one of them would like her. I really think it would be best, and my 13yo daughter agrees. 
Yep GSD's are definitely big, clumsy and hyper lol! Usually if the tail doesn't get you, the tongue will lol!
My son's dog turned a year old in Sept., but still very much a big puppy. She is great with the big goats, they usually try to beat her up, but yeah, definitely not ready for her to be around little babies. I can definitely see her unintentionally hurting one, or getting jealous of my son holding/loving on one, or maybe feeling threatened by it. Instead, when the weather is better and we can get them outside, she can sit in the backyard and see them and get adjusted to them that way for a while. I have a blurry, but funny picture of her by the barn, he was bent down, and she had her front legs clinging to his leg totally hyped up with excitement of seeing one of the babies. It was quite comical. I'll have to upload it later and share if it isn't too blurry.

I need to go check on Chloe and Misty in a few minutes. Chloe was eating hay like crazy earlier, she must have been at the hay feeder for hours lol, unless she took a break I wasn't aware of. Then Misty went out and had a go at it. 

I managed to get a trip to the grocery in just now, grab some stuff for a few days. I'd love to go stove shopping tonight, but am so tired, and my neck and arm are very sore. I'm sure if I plan that for tomorrow that is when the girls will kid. I guess not having a working oven would have to wait a few more days...lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, it's officially after midnight, so now Misty and Chloe are 2 days over due! Ok, technically 1 day, because they might have been in with their boyfriends for 2 days although I'm fairly certain they only showed heat for one day each, and wanted out the next morning lol.

So far all Chloe does is eat. I mean.. all day today er uh yesterday (Saturday) was eat...eat...eat hay. Her udder is looking like it's filling.
Misty? Well Misty is just... Misty. lol. No real changes that I've noticed with her, but she usually lets me know when it's time, so hopefully that's the case this time.

We did let a family we've sold to before and has experience with bottle babies take Harmony's little traditional doe. Makes me so sad, but I know it was for the best. Praying they have no issues getting her on the bottle as she is a gorgeous doe. But my husband didn't want us to sell the buck (I think his buddy will buy him as a breeding buck later if he doesn't get shown), and my daughter wanted to keep the red doe.
Here is Harmony's red girl and my daughter


















She went and played with Mindy and her little minions and got a few pics - I can't wait to get my camera out and get better pics!
If it weren't for the black spots on the right side of Mindy's does head/neck or that Mindy's doe is thicker, we probably wouldn't be able to tell her apart from Harmony's! 



























The weather should be good tomorrow so hopefully I can finally get my camera out and babies can start going outside.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hopefully the little doe will thrive at its new home. I'm sure that the child who has her is thrilled to have such a special little one. 
Your daughter looks so content with the red, it's adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! You'd be laughing if you saw my daughter right now lol. Harmony and Jazzy are outside and babies have her running in every direction lol. 


Misty and Chloe are both in labor right now. Misty appears to be closer, but we'll see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Come on Chloe and Misty ....add to the doeling tally....happy Kidding


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are Wonderful! I know that little 4-her is so excited to have that doeling. Your daughter is cute! Im glad she loves the goats! I hope these next 2 go smooth and easy! Cant wait to see all your babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Misty had a big doe kid - a mini me! Another red lol. 5 red does so far out of 6 lol
I'll share a few more pics later when I can sit down. Still have chores to do in the barn.

Chloe is holding out.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! What a cute red! Uh oh...which will your daughter claim as her own red 1 or red 2 ...my vote is ....

BOTH


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is beautiful! Wonderful Job Misty! So glad she is here safe & happy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Chloe is being polite and giving you a break...good girlonder:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I will reply better to everyone in a little while. 

Chloe kidded twin bucks not long after Misty kidded. Everyone is doing good.

I am heading into the shower now lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw..sweet little men! Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful twin boys...just like Daddy? 
Glad all are done! Now you can be more relaxed and enjoy all those preciouse little babies! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew, it's been a busy day! We let the mom's out 2 at a time with babies to play for a few minutes - they were everywhere lol! We need to make a little turnout area until they are big enough to go into a daytime pen.... gotta keep them out of trouble, little stinkers lol!

When Misty was about to kid, Chloe didn't look ready, so we let her out of her stall to stretch her legs, and she went into the doe shelter to continue laboring. 
After Misty was done, and everyone was fed/chores done, we brought Chloe back in, and she instantly saw Misty had kidded in the stall next to her and was talking to her baby - wanting the baby lol Yet, she was ready at that point to lay down and push! 
Finally... around 6pm she kidded. Some family had stopped by just before she kidded, so they got to watch - 2 of the 4 had never seen a goat give birth so it was fun to share the experience.

Here's Chloe wanting Misty's baby lol hopefully link works



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157729701221413





Moers kiko boars said:


> You are Wonderful! I know that little 4-her is so excited to have that doeling. Your daughter is cute! Im glad she loves the goats! I hope these next 2 go smooth and easy! Cant wait to see all your babies!


Thanks! They said she is doing great, and even ran to greet them for her bottle! Makes me so happy! I felt so guilty but know it was the right thing to do for Harmony and for the babies.



GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww! What a cute red! Uh oh...which will your daughter claim as her own red 1 or red 2 ...my vote is ....
> 
> BOTH


Oh I know it will be very tough I'm sure! We have 5 does and they are all red lol! 5 boys, 4 are traditional, 1 is paint. My son will most likely show a couple as well. Bella buckling will most likely be one of the kids 4-H wether, unless we feel he is too nice and sell as % or commercial buck in order to buy a wether, but we'll see.

I can't wait to get my camera out and get some decent pictures. It was dark in the barn, and my phone takes lousy pics. But here are a few more...

Misty's doe


















Chloe's boys


















Chloe is my son's doe. 









My nephew and his little boy


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! Busy day for you! How awesome that 2 people got to experience the wonderful birth of goats for the first time. It surely is a magical moment.

They are all adorable! Misty's doeling looks pretty thick. Or maybe it's just the picture(or baby fat:lolgoat she is super cute though. Congrats on all the little ones! Good job girls!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWWWW!
What a great set of pictures....ALL the little ones are adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are ALL ADIRABLE! So happy for you. Im glad they are finished birthing. And the stress is less! Dont forget the 2020 kidding Tally...Everybody needs to see those babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will definitely add them to the tally this evening! So far everyone seems to be doing well. I let most of them out for an hour or so yesterday to mingle and play. They had a blast. I'll share pics later too. I am exhausted, and have physical therapy in a little while, so I'm planning to go take a much needed nap or I don't think I'll get through the day!
I've felt like my allergies are acting up for a week - dry sinuses, sore throat from a nagging cough (mostly when I am trying to lay down and sleep! ugh). But today I feel a bit stuffy in my left ear, and worried it's turning into something more, so... I guess I better load up on vitamin C, take some decongestants and hope it clears up. I've been getting about 2 hours of sleep here and there, it definitely catches up with you!

Chloe's milk didn't seem to come in, as her boys were very hungry yesterday afternoon - well one of them, the other one seems fine. But the one little guy (10lbs. each so they aren't little I guess lol) he was screaming and constantly nursing. Felt bad for him. We ended up pulling Misty out and letting him nurse on her. Such a good mama to not fight us and stand there while my husband nursed him. Then about 1am, I noticed he was screaming and acting hungry again. So I went out with a bottle. Nope, I worked and worked with him. I also found that he had entropion eyelids, not bad, just needed to unroll them. Finally, I pulled Misty out, and tied her up, and she allowed me to put him on her. 
This morning her babies seemed more content, so I'll keep an eye on them, so maybe her milk is finally coming in. 

Time for some zzz's


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes get some rest. Without it, your bodies defences go way down. Ive had good results from Emerg en C. Its pretty powerful for C. Doesnt taste too bad. Lol
Glad all is well & therapy is working!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, time for rest.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes get some rest. Without it, your bodies defences go way down. Ive had good results from Emerg en C. Its pretty powerful for C. Doesnt taste too bad. Lol
> Glad all is well & therapy is working!


LOL How funny that you mentioned Emergen C because that is what I took after I posted earlier lol! I forgot to take it yesterday. I was drinking lemon/ginseng tea and adding local honey, then switched to a throat soothing tea and adding honey. I ran out of local honey, ugh. I'm taking Delsyium (spelling?) for the cough, and nasal decongestant. I also have Flonase lol. I kind of alternate though, don't like taking a bunch of stuff at the same time, but trying to keep up with the decongestant, only doing Delsyium an hour before I 'intend' on going to bed.
My son said he is feeling bad, so I'm worried it's a virus, but we both suffer from allergies.

I just finished physical therapy, and she said my neck, and right shoulder, and spine are really tight. I could definitely feel the knots in the back of my right shoulder when she was massaging. I'm super stiff and my neck is sore, but I know that's to be expected. I hadn't been able to go for over a week and my last session, I was sore for a day and a half, then felt really good after that, so I am hopeful.

I feel bad not getting the moms and babies out today, maybe my husband will let them out to stretch their legs when he gets home. I have to leave again soon to get my daughter from after school stuff. But what I really want is a nap lol I only laid down for an hour earlier, and definitely wasn't enough!


----------

